# La mémoire des Mac de 1984 à 2000 selon Apple



## Pascal 77 (21 Septembre 2012)

En me balladant sur le site des vieilleries d'Apple, à la recherche de trucs utiles pour mes vieux PowerBook, je suis tombé là dessus : ce guide (format PDF) répertorie les possibilités d'extensions mémoire pour tous les Mac sortis de 1984 à novembre 2000 (jusqu'aux iMac G3 DV, PowerMac G4 "gigabit ethernet", iBook "Palourdes" et PowerBook G3 Firewire, donc).

Ce sont bien entendu les données "Apple", donc, pour certaines machines, les maximum de Ram indiqués ne correspondent pas à la réalité (exemple : le PB Wallstreet est indiqué pour 192 Mo maximum alors qu'on peut en fait le monter à 512 Mo), mais je pense qu'il recèle quand même beaucoup d'informations utiles pour les collectionneurs d'antiquités.


----------



## Invité (21 Septembre 2012)

Effectivement c'est intéressant pour des gens qui ne sont pas sous Mac.
Si on peut accéder à Mactracker c'est vachement mieux !


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Septembre 2012)

Invité a dit:


> Effectivement c'est intéressant pour des gens qui ne sont pas sous Mac.
> Si on peut accéder à Mactracker c'est vachement mieux !



Fais attention à Mactracker, leurs infos ne sont pas toujours fiables, surtout sur les vieilles machines, j'ai des exemples précis en tête, notamment en ce qui concerne les disques durs SCSI de certains portables où leurs infos sont fausses (et aussi des soupçons, à confirmer, sur certaines configs de Ram).


----------



## Invité (22 Septembre 2012)

Ah ?
Sur les modèles que j'ai possédés je ne l'ai jamais mis en défaut.
Mon bon, c'est vachement limité mes modèles au regard de tout ce qui est sorti.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Septembre 2012)

Invité a dit:


> Ah ?
> Sur les modèles que j'ai possédés je ne l'ai jamais mis en défaut.
> Mon bon, c'est vachement limité mes modèles au regard de tout ce qui est sorti.



Oh, ça ne concerne pas énormément de modèles, mais par exemple, les iMac G4 de première génération, les anciennes versions de MacTracker précisaient qu'ils ne supportaient pas les disques de plus de 128 Go, or, ça n'était vrai que pour une partie d'entre eux, ceux fabriqués à partir d'une date indéterminée située entre août et octobre 2002 (dont le mien, fabriqué fin novembre 2002, un 700 Mhz sur lequel j'avais remplacé le 40 Go d'origine par un 160 Go) les supportaient. Je leur avais à l'époque précisé la chose, et ils en avaient tenu compte, mais en présentant ça comme une rumeur (il semblerait que &#8230.

Sinon, regarde dans les versions actuelles (toujours aussi plantogènes depuis qu'ils ont changé d'interface) ce qu'il est dit des disques SCSI équipant les vieux PowerBook (compare par exemple le PowerBook 100 avec le 140), quand tu ne sais pas qu'il n'existe qu'une seule sorte de disque 2,5 pouces SCSI, tu peux te dire qu'il y en a deux, et si tu veux récupérer le disque d'une de ces machines pour le mettre dans un PowerBook Duo, tu es alors fondé à te demander s'il va aller ou non !

Pour la Ram, j'ai un doute sur ce qui est précisé par exemple pour les PowerMac G4 MDD et Fw800 à 1,25 et 1,42 Ghz (ceux avec une carte mère à 166 Mhz), ils annoncent 2 Go maxi (ce que j'ai dans le mien), or, il existe des barrettes de 1 Go, en PC 2700, donc logiquement, ils devraient supporter 4 Go, et non 2. Si j'arrivais à trouver (même en prêt) une barrette de 1 Go en PC 2700 ou 3200, je pourrais vérifier (j'ai 4 barrettes de 512 Mo dans le mien, si j'en remplace une par une 1 Go, je verrais bien s'il m'annonce 2 Go ou 2,5 Go). Manque de chance, la seule PC 2700 de 1 Go que j'ai est une SoDIMM :rateau:

En tout état de cause, il me parait toujours intéressant de recouper leurs infos avec celles d'origine "Apple".


----------



## OrdinoMac (24 Septembre 2012)

J'ai également une petite méfiance envers MacTracker, je croisais toujours l'info. avec lowendmac.  Pour ce qui est de la mémoire des Mac le RamGuide de Gilles Aurejac (http://gilles.aurejac.free.fr/ramguide.html) est excellent même si pas mis à jour depuis longtemps mais bien valide pour les vieilleries dont il est question dans ce coin du forum.


----------



## melaure (28 Septembre 2012)

Oui il faut croiser mais jusque la MacTracker m'a bien servi pour pousser mes machines au max.

Tant que je bricole ma maison j'ai pas le temps de déballer mais plus tard je ferais une liste des bricoles qui me reste. Pas sur d'avoir de la 2700.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Septembre 2012)

melaure a dit:


> jusque la MacTracker m'a bien servi



Ben en fait, leurs erreurs ne sont pas si nombreuses que ça, mais c'est juste que quand tu tombes sur une  

Sinon, si ta remarque à propos de la 2700 était pour moi, ce Mac supporte aussi la 3200 (c'est d'ailleurs ce qu'il y a dedans actuellement, 4 barrettes de 512 Mo de 3200)


----------



## melaure (28 Septembre 2012)

Je te tiendrais au courant quand j'aurais déballé la micro dans ma nouvelle maison, mais selon le calendrier de mon épouse, c'est le dernier truc qu'on est censé faire ... tout le reste est plus urgent


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Septembre 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Je te tiendrais au courant quand j'aurais déballé la micro dans ma nouvelle maison, mais selon le calendrier de mon épouse, c'est le dernier truc qu'on est censé faire ... tout le reste est plus urgent



Prends ton temps  Mais ton épouse, tu l'as déballée ? (Ben oui, pour qu'elle accepte de t'épouser, l'a bien fallu que tu l'emballes ) :rateau:


----------



## melaure (28 Septembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Prends ton temps  Mais ton épouse, tu l'as déballée ? (Ben oui, pour qu'elle accepte de t'épouser, l'a bien fallu que tu l'emballes ) :rateau:



Ha mince je l'ai oublié dans un carton ...


----------



## Oracle (10 Octobre 2015)

Le document que tu as retrouvé Pascal est une petite mine d'or, merci de l'avoir partagé ! J'espérais y trouver des infos sur la ram du Duo Dock mais c'est râpé :/


----------



## Invité (25 Février 2017)

lorent005 a dit:


> Bonjour!
> Je possède la nouvelle version de la tablette d'Apple et je la trouve vraiment parfait!
> Merci!


D'où tu mets un spam en me citant ?


----------



## pershing78 (31 Mars 2021)

bonjour, en lisant l'excellent livre de 1994 "MacWorld System 7.5 Bible" , je suis tombé sur ce tableau récapitulant toutes les extensions de RAM possibles pour les Mac de l'époque (vitesse, modules, tailles etc...)  . C'est très synthétique et intéressant. Le livre (700 pages) est disponible en téléchargement ici : https://www.macintoshrepository.org/26124-vintage-system-7-x-books-1991-1997-


----------



## Invité (31 Mars 2021)

Y'a pas une erreur avec le LC II ?
Si il a 4Mo soudés plus 2*4Mo ça devrait donner 12Mo au max.
J'ai la flemme de monter au grenier lancer le mien, mais il me semble que c'est 2Mo soudés.


----------



## gpbonneau (31 Mars 2021)

Invité a dit:


> Y'a pas une erreur avec le LC II ?
> Si il a 4Mo soudés plus 2*4Mo ça devrait donner 12Mo au max.
> J'ai la flemme de monter au grenier lancer le mien, mais il me semble que c'est 2Mo soudés.


Non, c’est bon, le LC II ne peut adresser que 10Mo de RAM même avec 2 barrettes de 4Mo et 4Mo soudés... et tu n’ a pas le choix si tu veux le max a 10Mo, il n’y a pas de barrette de 3 Mo ;-))

En fait le LC II est un upgrade un peu rapidement faite par Apple à partir du LC.
Il a un 68030 mais sur l’architecture du 68020 du LC, d’où la limite en RAM.

Nb : il peut y avoir quelques variantes par rapport au tableau. Par exemple sur Quadra/Centris 650, certains modèles n'ont que 4Mo soudés sur la CM.


----------



## woz86 (31 Mars 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Non, c’est bon, le LC II ne peut adresser que 10Mo de RAM même avec 2 barrettes de 4Mo et 4Mo soudés... et tu n’ a pas le choix si tu veux le max a 10Mo, il n’y a pas de barrette de 3 Mo ;-))
> 
> En fait le LC II est un upgrade un peu rapidement faite par Apple à partir du LC.
> Il a un 68030 mais sur l’architecture du 68020 du LC, d’où la limite en RAM.
> ...


En effet car mon Performa 400 (qui est un LC II) a 10 Mo.
Je lui ai rajouté deux barrettes de 4 Mo chacune + les 4 Mo soudés, mais il n'y a que 10 Mo qui fonctionnent.


----------



## Invité (31 Mars 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Non, c’est bon, le LC II ne peut adresser que 10Mo de RAM même avec 2 barrettes de 4Mo et 4Mo soudés... et tu n’ a pas le choix si tu veux le max a 10Mo, il n’y a pas de barrette de 3 Mo ;-))
> …
> OK, donc on pourrait faire 10 avec une barrette de 4Mo et une de 2Mo



@*woz86* le mien aussi a 10Mo, comme mon Classic II, donc je pensais que comme le Classic II il n'avait que 2Mo soudés.


----------



## gpbonneau (31 Mars 2021)

> …
> OK, donc on pourrait faire 10 avec une barrette de 4Mo et une de 2Mo



Il manque une info importante dans les tableaux : il y a très souvent obligation de remplir les slots RAM avec des barrettes identiques par groupe de 2 ou 4.
Dans le cas du LCII par exemple, il faut remplir les 2 slots avec des barrettes identiques, donc 4Mo + 2Mo ça ne marche pas.

J'utilise l'Apple Spec Database, j'aime bien ;-) Elle tourne avec un runtime de FileMaker Pro sur un vieux Mac (ou avec SheepShaver).
Notamment sur le LCII avec la note suivante : "When all SIMM slots are filled with 4MB SIMMs, the lower 2MB of RAM on the logic board cannot be addressed".

Il y a aussi des informations à revoir, comme le max de RAM du SE/30 à 32Mo alors qu'il peut fonctionner avec 128Mo avec Mode32. Mais c'est quand même très très complet ;-)


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Avril 2021)

Les Simm 30 broches sont, de mémoire, des barrettes "8bits"_, donc, sur les machines à base de 68000 (et peut-être de 68020), elles doivent être installées par paires pour fonctionner en 16 bits_. Sur les machines "32 bits"*, il faut les mettre par 4 pour que ça fonctionne (Quadra 900/950 par exemple).

(*) Nous parlons là de bits de données (largeur du bus de données sur la carte mère), et non de bits d'adresses. Le processeur 68000 fonctionne en 16 bits (sauf pour ses registres internes qui eux sont sur 32 bits), le 68020 est un processeur 32 bits qui peut aussi fonctionner en 16 bits, 68030 et 040 eux sont strictement 32 bits (le "mode 32" utilisé sur certains Mac 68030 qui ne sont pas "32 bits clean" concerne lui le bus d'adresses et non celui des données, car la Rom de ces machines gère, de base, l'adressage sur 24 bits et non 32, héritage du 68000 qui lui ne gérait l'adressage que sur 24 bits).


----------



## Big Ben (1 Avril 2021)

Pour le coup de la limite a 10Mo c’est un ensemble c’est lié à l’architecture mais pas au 68020, de mémoire c’est lié à une limite en ROM + la MMU qui est au rabais.

J’avais lu un détail à ce sujet sur un topic de 68kmla je crois enfin bref, cette limite était pas un souci sur le LC qui n’avait que 2Mo. Elle a été malheureusement comme précédemment dit héritée par d’autres machines.
Si je retombe dessus je vous ressortirai le lien.

Heureusement le LC III a corrigé tout ça [emoji18]


----------



## pershing78 (1 Avril 2021)

Big Ben a dit:


> Pour le coup de la limite a 10Mo c’est un ensemble c’est lié à l’architecture mais pas au 68020, de mémoire c’est lié à une limite en ROM + la MMU qui est au rabais.
> 
> J’avais lu un détail à ce sujet sur un topic de 68kmla je crois enfin bref, cette limite était pas un souci sur le LC qui n’avait que 2Mo. Elle a été malheureusement comme précédemment dit héritée par d’autres machines.
> Si je retombe dessus je vous ressortirai le lien.
> ...


ici article écrit par Andy Hertzfeld qui explique le pourquoi et fait son mea culpa ... https://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?project=Macintosh&story=Mea_Culpa.txt !!!! son site regorge d'anectotes sur la conception du MAC et sur les développeurs de l'époque , à lire sans modération


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Avril 2021)

Big Ben a dit:


> Pour le coup de la limite a 10Mo c’est un ensemble c’est lié à l’architecture mais pas au 68020, de mémoire c’est lié à une limite en ROM + la MMU qui est au rabais.


En fait, c'est lié l'adressage 24 bits, il permet d'adresser Soit 16 Mo, soit 8 si, comme souvent, il est de fait limité à 23 bits, mais de ce montant, il faut aussi déduire l'adressage de la Rom, ce qui explique la limite à 4 Mo de certaines machines (telles toute la game des Atari ST et des premiers Mac à base de 68000, comme le Mac+ ou le SE*), et à 9 (si je me souviens bien du Mac IIsi, qui permettait de choisir entre l'adressage 32 bits et le 24 bits pour ceux qui faisaient tourner des applications qui n'étaient pas "32 bits clean".

Pour ce qui est du 68020, il disposait d'un bus d'adresses 32 bits, mais seuls 24 étaient utilisés sur les machines Apple, je pense en raison d'une économie de développement qui permettait de réutiliser des cartes mères et des Rom d'un design proche de celles utilisées pour les 68000.

(*) ces machines n'avaient que 4 slots mémoire à cause de ça, l'impossibilité de gérer plus, sinon Apple aurait pu mettre plus de slots, comme ils l'ont fait dans le SE30.


----------



## Big Ben (1 Avril 2021)

Dans le cas du LCII ce n’est pas l’explication, il supporte l’adressage 32bits, comme le
LC.
Il s’agit plus d’une limite lié à la conception de la machine pas de l’OS, ni de l’adressage 24-bits seul.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2021)

Big Ben a dit:


> Dans le cas du LCII ce n’est pas l’explication, il supporte l’adressage 32bits, comme le
> LC.
> Il s’agit plus d’une limite lié à la conception de la machine pas de l’OS, ni de l’adressage 24-bits seul.



Au temps pour moi, c'est le LC qui est équipé d'un 68020, pas le LCII qui lui a un 68030. Ce qui le rend si peu performant, c'est son bus de données, qui n'est, comme celui du LC, que sur 16 bits, l'obligeant à traiter les mots longs (données sur 4 octets) en provenance de ses registres internes en deux cycles d'horloge au lieu d'un seul. Je pense que la raison est la même que celle qui a poussé Apple à limiter plus tard les "Performa" : ne pas faire d'ombre aux Mac IIfx, Quadra 700 et 900 qui faisaient également partie de la gamme à cette époque, car, sans cela, les professionnels auraient peut-être préféré cette machine moins chère.


----------



## gpbonneau (2 Avril 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Au temps pour moi, c'est le LC qui est équipé d'un 68020, pas le LCII qui lui a un 68030. Ce qui le rend si peu performant, c'est son bus de données, qui n'est, comme celui du LC, que sur 16 bits, l'obligeant à traiter les mots longs (données sur 4 octets) en provenance de ses registres internes en deux cycles d'horloge au lieu d'un seul. Je pense que la raison est la même que celle qui a poussé Apple à limiter plus tard les "Performa" : ne pas faire d'ombre aux Mac IIfx, Quadra 700 et 900 qui faisaient également partie de la gamme à cette époque, car, sans cela, les professionnels auraient peut-être préféré cette machine moins chère.


Je crois que le LCII en 92, est simplement une évolution rapidement faite du LC de 90, quand on met les 2 cartes cote à cote, elles sont quasiment identique, avec les mêmes limitations, en gros ils ont simplement remplacer le processeur 68020 par un 68030.
LC à gauche, LCII à droite :





L' évolution importante, c'est le LCIII en février 93 : 68030/25, barrettes RAM 72-pin, 36Mo adressable, etc... et le LC475 avec son 68LC040 (qu'on peu facilement remplacer par un 68040) en octobre de la même année, avec des performances similaire au Q700.
La différence avec la gamme Quadra c'est plutôt au niveau du Nubus, pour des cartes video performantes, réseaux d'entreprise (3270, etc...), rastérisation etc...


----------



## Invité (2 Avril 2021)

Bah, finalement Apple a toujours été très "cost killer" dès ses débuts.
Mais bon, à l'époque le software était vraiment très au-dessus du lot.

Peut être que le M1 va changer la donne et mettre une vraie claque sur le hardware ?


----------



## eteen (7 Avril 2021)

Bonjour,
Je consulte www.everymac.com pour les specs des Mac et autres produits Apple.


----------



## melaure (26 Avril 2021)

Le LCII est mon premier Mac à la maison, et si de prime abord il est limité à 10 Mo de RAM avec deux barrettes de 4, il peut monter quand même plus haut. Il suffit d'avoir une carte PDS Sonnet Presto Plus. Du coup on a 42 Mo de RAM (une barrette de 32 sur un slot sur la carte), un 68040 à 66 Mhz et un port Ethernet RJ45.

Et ça c'est le top en LC !


----------



## gpbonneau (26 Avril 2021)

melaure a dit:


> Le LCII est mon premier Mac à la maison, et si de prime abord il est limité à 10 Mo de RAM avec deux barrettes de 4, il peut monter quand même plus haut. Il suffit d'avoir une carte PDS Sonnet Presto Plus. Du coup on a 42 Mo de RAM (une barrette de 32 sur un slot sur la carte), un 68040 à 66 Mhz et un port Ethernet RJ45.
> 
> Et ça c'est le top en LC !


C'est le super top, et avec un port ethernet inclus.
J'image ça dans un Classic Color


----------



## dandu (26 Avril 2021)

melaure a dit:


> Le LCII est mon premier Mac à la maison, et si de prime abord il est limité à 10 Mo de RAM avec deux barrettes de 4, il peut monter quand même plus haut. Il suffit d'avoir une carte PDS Sonnet Presto Plus. Du coup on a 42 Mo de RAM (une barrette de 32 sur un slot sur la carte), un 68040 à 66 Mhz et un port Ethernet RJ45.
> 
> Et ça c'est le top en LC !


33 MHz, non ? C'est une discussion déjà vue ici, le 66/33 pour un 68040 c'est du bullshit commercial.

Vivement que quelqu'un décide un jour de mettre un 68060 dans un Mac en faisant les modifs nécessaires


----------



## woz86 (26 Avril 2021)

dandu a dit:


> Vivement que quelqu'un décide un jour de mettre un 68060 dans un Mac en faisant les modifs nécessaires


Ça serait un projet pour @gpbonneau ça ;-)


----------



## gpbonneau (27 Avril 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Ça serait un projet pour @gpbonneau ça ;-)


Ohla... c'est une sacré modif ça. 
C'est pas le même socket, faut un adaptateur, et beaucoup de travail de programmation pour prendre en compte (en ROM ?) les différences entre les jeux d'instructions du 680040 et du 68060 pour que ça marche avec MacOS... c'est bien loin de mes capacités ;-)
Il y a plein de discussion là-dessus sur 68kmla.


----------



## gpbonneau (27 Avril 2021)

dandu a dit:


> 33 MHz, non ? C'est une discussion déjà vue ici, le 66/33 pour un 68040 c'est du bullshit commercial.


Oui, on en a parlé à propos du dernier PowerBook 68040 (le 190), annoncé fièrement par Apple comme 66/33Mhz alors que c'était exactement le même proc que le 540 à 33Mhz ;-) c'était la course au Mhz avec Intel à l'époque, c'était de la com


----------



## dandu (28 Avril 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Ohla... c'est une sacré modif ça.
> C'est pas le même socket, faut un adaptateur, et beaucoup de travail de programmation pour prendre en compte (en ROM ?) les différences entre les jeux d'instructions du 680040 et du 68060 pour que ça marche avec MacOS... c'est bien loin de mes capacités ;-)
> Il y a plein de discussion là-dessus sur 68kmla.


L'adaptateur, ça se trouve facilement, le problème c'est trouver un 68060 pas trop cher 

Le reste, c'est en ROM, oui. Techniquement, ca a été fait (basilisk peut émuler un 68060 je crois) et j'ai vu un exemple d'un gars qui a mis un '60 dans un LC à la place d'un '40, mais pour installer Linux uniquement. En gros une ROM custom juste pour ça. En gros, faut gérer quelques instructions en ROM... 

Mais à ma connaissance, personne l'a fait sur un vrai Mac pour Mac OS.


----------



## woz86 (29 Avril 2021)

Il y a un gars qui a réussi à refaire des cartes mères de Macintosh SE :


----------



## gpbonneau (29 Avril 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Il y a un gars qui a réussi à refaire des cartes mères de Macintosh SE :


Oui, j'ai vu ça, c'est impressionnant, du reverse engineering de haut vol.





						68kMLA
					

Forum software by XenForo




					68kmla.org


----------



## woz86 (29 Avril 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Oui, j'ai vu ça, c'est impressionnant, du reverse engineering de haut vol.


Oui c’est Hypertalking que je suis sur Instagram et Twitter qui a eu une carte.
La personne qui les fabrique s’appelle Antoine Bercovici, il fabrique aussi des barrettes mémoires.


----------

